# Best AT&T non-Smartphone? (No data plan)



## onoz

Hey guys, what's the best phone offered at AT&T that doesn't require you to get a data plan with it? Obviously, "best" is subjective, but I'd like to hear everyone's opinion.


----------



## candy_van

Pantech Link is a good blackberry knock-off, pretty thin/light and had a nice keyboard.
I scoured all the non-smart phones for a while (I ultimately caved and got a GS2 lol), and that was the best one at the time IMO.


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Pantech Link is a good blackberry knock-off, pretty thin/light and had a nice keyboard.
> I scoured all the non-smart phones for a while (I ultimately caved and got a GS2 lol), and that was the best one at the time IMO.


Thanks for your input! I'm currently on my parents' phone plan, and they don't want me to get any data plans (even if I'm willing to pay for it...), so I have to find an alternative. Dang parents!


----------



## blue_k

Really, even if you pay for it? Why if you don't mind me asking. Anyway, Samsung, and LG make some dumbphones for AT&T if IIRC, they are usually quite good. Seriously try to convince your parents though, it's a night and day difference between a dumbphone and a smartphone, even a low end smartphone.


----------



## onoz

I know how amazing smartphones can be, and the difference between them. My GF has an iPhone 3GS and her brother (we're really close) has a Galaxy S2 and I've played with both for hours on end. I know the big difference, not just in terms of internet browsing, but just overall quality and "easiness" (if that makes sense).

My parents refuse to add a data plan because our phone lines are "strictly for emergency". My parents are the types of parents who say "you think you can get a data plan with your own money? Go ahead and move out since you can take care of yourself."







They crazy!


----------



## r34p3rex

Get a smartphone not sold by AT&T







No data plan requirement. Your choices are endless if you're not going to use data (and don't care for 3G) since just about every GSM smartphone made in the past 5 years are quad-band 2G.


----------



## jrbroad77

Easy choice IMO, go with Page Plus. http://www.pagepluscellular.com/ $30 for 100MB, 1200 minutes and 3,000 texts. Now, I have no clue how much those dang teens text (I hear some people top 3,000 easily, I can't imagine them getting anything done). I have a Droid Incredible on Page Plus, phone cost $60 and plan as stated. Well, it's PP or Virgin Mobile - VM isn't bad but you're stuck with ghetto Android options, I'm a bit of a phone snob so I had to have my DInc over the unlimited data.


----------

